# Pedido Infor - Sismo forte 2007 zona V. F. Xira - Cartaxo



## mpego61 (13 Mar 2008 às 16:21)

Boas tardes, necessito que alguém me informe da *data precisa* da ocorrência de um *sismo que salvo atingiu 6.3º no ano de 2007 *e foi muito sentido entre *VFX *e Cartaxo (para além de outras terras) e* onde posso encontrar info que sirva de fonte credível e citável sobre essa ocorrência*. MUITO MUITO URGENTE! obrigado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2008 às 18:02)

mpego61 disse:


> Boas tardes, necessito que alguém me informe da *data precisa* da ocorrência de um *sismo que salvo atingiu 6.3º no ano de 2007 *e foi muito sentido entre *VFX *e Cartaxo (para além de outras terras) e* onde posso encontrar info que sirva de fonte credível e citável sobre essa ocorrência*. MUITO MUITO URGENTE! obrigado.



Desde já, bem-vindo ao fórum mpego 61. Dia 12 de Fevereiro de 2007 e foi 6.1, deixo aqui um link com informação sobre o sismo, http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=recent&evt=20070212_AZORES_CAPE,  e algumas notícias desse sismo http://www.correiodamanha.pt/noticia.asp?id=230972&idCanal=9 e http://www.correiodamanha.pt/noticia.asp?id=231397&idCanal=19


----------



## Luis França (13 Mar 2008 às 18:23)

2007-04-07 07:09:22.7	37.42N  24.55W    2km	*6.0*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION	

2007-04-05 03:56:47.5	37.22N  24.62W   10km	*6.2*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION


----------



## mpego61 (13 Mar 2008 às 18:54)

Muito Obrigado pela gentileza, rapidez e correcção da imprecisão.

Nova pergunta:

*existiu algum sismo de intensidade equiparada ao aludido, mais forte/mais fraco, mas durante o ano, por ex. meses Agosto a Dezembro/07 ou Janeiro/Março/08*, *que tivesse sido sentido em V. F. Xira[/B]? Qual o grau e datas? Desculpem a maçada mas é importante!
Fico Grato.*


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2008 às 12:00)

mpego61 disse:


> Muito Obrigado pela gentileza, rapidez e correcção da imprecisão.
> 
> Nova pergunta:
> 
> ...


*

Penso que os sismos de 2007 mais sentidos em VFX e em parte do país foram o sismo de M6.1 de 12 de Fevereiro, o que já foi oportunamente indicado na resposta do Algarvio1980:

http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=39378

E que tem uma análise especial no site EMSC, também já indicado pelo post do Algarvio.
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=recent&evt=20070212_AZORES_CAPE

Os sismos indicados pelo Luis França foram nos Açores e não foram sentidos no continente, talvez tenha sido distração dele que não reparou que procuravas sismos sentidos em Vila Franca e Cartaxo.

Houve um outro de M4.8 a 1 de Julho 2007, mais fraco mas sentido também por muita gente:

http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=48516

A 12 de Agosto houve um outro de ML 4.7 no interior de Espanha também sentido em Portugal, mas acho que não foi sentido na Grande Lisboa:

http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=52861

Para além desses houve uns quantos sentidos em Portugal mas mais fracos.



Se quiseres mesmo a certeza, pesquisa a base de dados da EMSC indicando as coordenadas da área geográfica, datas, magnitude, etc.

http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=filter

Podes também reler todo o seguimento dos sismos em Portugal durante 2007 no forum , tudo o que foi importante está lá registado, tem apenas em atenção que a intensidade indicada em cima do acontecimento muitas vezes não é correcta, pois à posteriori vai sendo rectificada pelas diversas entidades.

 Sismos Portugal - 2007
 Sismos Portugal - 2008*


----------

